# Boneless chuck short ribs



## MI Smoke (Feb 27, 2011)

Tried some Costco short ribs tonight.
Hit them with salt, pepper, and garlic salt.  The family gave them the thumbs up. I think next
time they get foiled, and some broth next time-


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 27, 2011)

yum!


----------



## Don Cash (Feb 27, 2011)

Lookin' good from here!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 27, 2011)

Thumbs up from Ohio!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 28, 2011)

Costco has invented a rib without bones!?!!?!?
I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a sliced up tri tip.

Sure looks good though!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2011)

That do look good! I think foil would help them out tremendously. I usually braise my short ribs to make them not so chewy.


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 28, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That do look good! I think foil would help them out tremendously. I usually braise my short ribs to make them not so chewy.


U can see from the pics it wasn't dry, but they were a little too chewy for me.  Next time im gunna treat them like a brisket and foil 2/3 of the way.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2011)

MI Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2xrks60w]That do look good! I think foil would help them out tremendously. I usually braise my short ribs to make them not so chewy.


U can see from the pics it wasn't dry, but they were a little too chewy for me.  Next time im gunna treat them like a brisket and foil 2/3 of the way.[/quote:2xrks60w]

Yeah. When I've done them on the bone on the smoker, they are way juicy, just too chewy. I think the foil will do the trick for you, it will be like braising them.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking short ribs.


----------



## JWJR40 (Feb 28, 2011)

They look realllllly good.  I was just looking at some this past weekend.  Is there any special way to cook them?


----------



## TimBear (Feb 28, 2011)

Those look killer!


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 28, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Costco has invented a rib without bones!?!!?!?
> I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a sliced up tri tip.
> 
> Sure looks good though!



I was thinking the same thing but who gives a rats ass...them look tasty!


----------



## bknox (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good indeed. Where can I get a boneless pig? Might be a hoot to watch root.


----------



## MI Smoke (Mar 1, 2011)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> They look realllllly good.  I was just looking at some this past weekend.  Is there any special way to cook them?


I Smoked them at  235*.   Took about 4 hrs until my thermo went in easy.  Next time about 2/3 of the way though I'm gunna foil them and add a little beef broth.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice!!!!


----------

